# Cheeky and ChaChi



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Cheeky and ChaChi are both looking after loads of eggs at the moment, so hopefully this time they will be lucky  I know I shouldn't get my hopes up, but I reckon the will have chicks this time!!!

Fingers crossed!

- IF they do have chicks, what will I need to do? Do I bring the nesting box inside my house (at the moment they are in an outside aviary)? Any preparations I need to make?

Thanks,


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Awww! Good Luck with it!  I hope you do get some chicks !


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well if they are in a aviary with any other bird you will have to remove the other birds as moving your hen can result in her abandoning her babies. Let nature take it course from there and be sure to handle any babies you get a bit so they will be use to humans.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Sophia said:


> Awww! Good Luck with it!  I hope you do get some chicks !


Thanks!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

i wish you the best of luck:thumbu:


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Good luck!  I wouldn't be moving them once the eggs hatch, that could just cause them to abandon the chicks. I know tiels are more peaceful than budgies, but i'm not sure how colony breeding works with them. I would watch the other tiels in the aviary to make sure none are causing problems for the pair!


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

They are currently in an aviary with 4 budgies and 3 quails. If they start to hatch, then I will remove the budgies and put them in the other aviary for a while. The problem is that one of my budgie pairs are breeding too, and have 5 eggs!!! I think that the two pairs will ignore each other and concentrate on their own eggs, but the other budgie pair I will remove for the aviary. I don't think the quails with be a problem though.

I took out two of the 'tiels old eggs yesterday which they weren't sitting on, and cracked them open to see if they were fertile; one wasn't but one was  They seemed slightly disturbed by me taking the eggs out and I was worried that they would abandon their other eggs, but when I checked this morning, I saw them coming out of the box with marks on their bellies from where they had been sitting on the eggs. 

Thanks for the comments everyone, they really help!


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Also birdieness, is Newfoundland in Canada?


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes Newfoundland is in Canada. It's on the East coast.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool 
I'm moving to Canada in 3 years 

UPDATE: I'm not so sure about the eggs now, C and C seem to have deserted them. I think maybe taking those old eggs out might have disturbed them.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It's a shame they have deserted them!


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Sophia said:


> It's a shame they have deserted them!


Yes  I feel really guilty


----------

